# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy >  >  A new Academy is opening! The Dream World Academy!

## KingYoshi

Come one, come all, to the brand new, Dream World Academy. This will be a fun way to get our community involved in a mass project. We hope this project can help inspire members to really get into lucid dreaming, the community, and of course, the DVA. Now, let me introduce you to the Dream World Academy...


*Welcome the Dream World Academy!*

The Dream World Academy is located in, you guessed it, the Dream World. Not much is known about the Academy as of now, but that is where you (the dreamers) come in. We want you to help us discover what exactly is within the walls of this Academy, where it came from, and why it is suddenly appearing again. We thought this project would be a good way to bring the DVA community together and provide a little extra inspiration for lucid dreaming. This is all just for fun.

*Concept*
Basically, the Dream World Academy is a castle located in the dream world. The idea, is for members to visit the Academy in their dreams and report back what they found. Your first-hand accounts will help shape the layout, as well as the history behind the Academy. As the castle is explored though your dreams, we will keep record of the castle layout in a "Blue Print" thread. Also, the things you find and the activities you take part in, may help shape the history of the Academy itself. We will gradually release the story surrounding the Academy as we go. Your dreams will help mold this as well.

*Rules/Additional Information*
- You must first visit the castle within your dream. Then post your dream in the "Visitor Recollection" thread. The dream must also be posted in your dream journal here on Dream Views. So, basically, it will follow along the lines of the Task of the Month requirements.

- Lucid and Non-lucid dreams can count towards the creation of the castle, but if you are in the Dream World Academy, I'd hope you would become lucid  :tongue2: .

- You are not bound to the castle alone. You can explore the grounds surrounding the castle as well. Be sure to interact with dream characters as well. They may know secrets about the castle and help aide you in your exploration.

- The DVA staff involved in this project will then use your dreams and experiences to shape the castle and its story. Some things may be used, while other things may be left out. We will do our best to mesh everyone's experiences together.

*How to Find the Academy*
The Dream World Academy is a mystery within itself. Created long ago with the powers of lucidity, the castle has some very interesting qualities. The castle is able to create clones of itself and spread them all across the dream world. It is said that any lucid dreamer seeking the castle can find it waiting for them with open doors. The front door of each castle is actually just a portal to the primary location. These portals are highly advanced and the dreamer will not even notice they have been transported to a new location. So far, we have only been able to locate the castle's clones. The primary location is unknown and many wonder if it is even in the same dimension as the dream world.

In addition to the clones that can appear, the castle also has random portals set-up throughout the dream world. These portals also appear as doors. Be sure to check any door you come across as it may be a hidden portal to the Dream World Academy. Simply open the door and see if it has lead you to the interior of the castle. Not much is known about these doors. They seem to be scattered all across the dream world and can be disguised as any type of door. They seem to transport dreamers to various sections of the castle, not only the main entrance. It is thought that other portals to the academy may be disguised as cave entrances, tunnels, etc.

*Story*
The story will be released, periodically, in episodes. Much like an anime series, t.v. series, etc. It will be a fictional story shaped by the dreams of those who have visited the Academy. There will be a specific thread set up for these episodes. As these episodes are released, you will learn the history of the Academy itself along with other entertaining developments.  

*Academy Newsletter*
The academy newsletter will contain short write-ups/paragraphs of info that doesn't tie into the story. For example, a dreamer meets Abe Lincoln while exploring the Academy. We will then write-up, "President Lincoln Visits the Castle" and have a brief article about it. That way, we can work in some of the silly stuff as well  ::D: . This will be a separate thread.

*Blueprint*
Here we will describe the discovered rooms of the castle in detail. The more dreamers explore the castle, the more we learn about the layout. Everything will be recorded in this thread.

*Side Quests*
These will be Academy related tasks set up for your enjoyment. There will be a wide variety of these side quests that range from basic level to advanced. Check them out in this thread. 


This will be opening/getting started in the near future. Be sure to check back here in the DVA for updates!

----------


## dakotahnok

*And after a while someone should make this into a movie 

It will be much better than inception.*

----------


## Solarflare

Thats a sick idea, ill try  ::D:

----------


## Snorlax

Wow! Great idea guys, sounds like a blast.

----------


## dacher2

_thats awesome and then when I go to the academy there willl be dream teachers there to help me with my goals. Each dream teacher will just be a big floating talking ball telling me how to reach my goal and how they will help me if I cant do it. because I don't know what my dv teachers look like in real life. For ex: you decide to work on a goal of flying while there, but you can't do it. So one of the castle teachers grows huge ripped arms and picks you up and puts wings on you, or puts a parachute on you and throws you so well that you don't start to fall for like 10 dream minutes._

----------


## Randoman

Awsume ideaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Taffy

This sounds really fun. The best part is that all of us dreamers shape what happens next.

----------


## Atras

This is pretty cool.  Haha I tried to start something similar to this a while ago, but everyone was like nah that won't work >.<

----------


## insideout

Awesome.
I would like to take part in this in some way. I will start by finding the academy in a lucid dream.

----------


## Atras

I will attempt to find the castle tonight! Wish me luck.

----------


## Matte87

I tried getting there last night but my teleportation attempt failed. What I intend to do, is to first visit my very own room within the academy. Have a teleportation pad of some sorts in it so that I can start from there each time I visit the place. I will also fill the room with all the things I've managed to find during my lucid adventures. There's going to be a bowl of dreamfruit on a table along with my samurai sword for example. I hope most of you guys participate in this!  :smiley:  It's going to be rad.

----------


## hashmash89

Cant wait to visit the castle  ::D:  Awesome idea, should be a lot of fun. Like matte my first intention is to find my room in the academy.

----------


## KingYoshi

Sounds awesome everyone! We look forward to reading your visits  ::D: !

----------


## Atras

I Became lucid three times lAst night but my attempt to get to the castle failed. Mostly because my dream kept destabilizing.  I don know why but lately I've had really short ld's even when I use the proper stabilization techniques

----------


## Dreamer95

This sound AWESOME, I really really hope I can remember to visit!!

----------


## insideout

Last night I had a lucid dream and attempted to find the academy castle.

For anyone interested, here is my dream journal entry about it, with a drawing of what I saw: LINK

----------


## A_Citrus

I think I might have found the castle! In a non-lucid fragment I recalled, I was in a room in what I think was a tower in the corner of a big dark castle.

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome everyone! I shall take a look, inside.

I've been away from the site for a week or so. I am back now and plan on rocking everything out tonight. So, we should have the forum up and running soon.

----------


## Karlitaki

OMG ! , Thats the best idea i saw and very awesome thread..........
kingyoshi thank u man i will visit u in the castle being stoned and teaching me some Telekinisis and rolling da ganda  ::D:

----------


## dakotahnok

*I want a bedroom at the top floor. I want a really big one. So we can host parties up there. 

MY ROOM WILL BE THE PARTY ROOM*

----------


## Raphael

There's gonna be some definite inappropriosity up in here.

----------


## Kaira

Ooh! Awesome idea!  ::D:  If I manage to become lucid then I'll try visiting there. ^_^

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I love this. 
I've been looking for the right thing to get me back in the swing of things. This sounds like something I'd really like to work toward. I'll do what I can, to participate.  ::thumbup::

----------


## ooflendoodle

It seems like a good idea to have a sub-forum for this possibly in user forums (I think it's called) that way we could have the episodes, layout and story all in one place while still having different threads. Also I'll try to get here but it might not be my highest priority, if I do get there I'll let you know.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> I want a bedroom at the top floor. I want a really big one. So we can host parties up there. 
> 
> MY ROOM WILL BE THE PARTY ROOM



I'm bringing strippers. LOL

----------


## INeverWakeUp

This looks amazing. I have plans to do my 7th TOTY(would've finished if some jerk wasn't running a mower), but if I have spare time I'll visit. I'll talk to some DCs and get them to fill me in. I'll try to remember everything they say the best I can. Then, I'll go check out the inside if I still have time. I guess to save time, I won't do my epic speech to convince Rhett to take back Scarlett. I'll just control his mind or something. Also, I'll see if a DC knows where the real one is. I'll also see if I can find any artifacts or books(if I can read books in dreams, lol). I can more than likely remember artifacts' images, so I can draw them and post pictures. Wow, you can probably all tell I'm stoked right now.  :Good idea:

----------


## Mancon

Great Idea!

----------


## dakotahnok

*^^ yeah there are many posabilities with this. 

Tonight i will be incubating the caastle. i havent really been trying to lucid tonight so god help me. 

I guess ill post my plans. 

I plan to enter the caslte and walk around. Hopefully i can make a map type thing when i wake up of what i explored. I would like to talk to DC's and see if i can find out the creator of the castle and its purpose. I will deffinitly go and find my room. (if we have a room). If i can manage to stay lucid i guess ill just explore and see what comes up. This is a lot like what matte and I wanted to do. But this is more of a group effort so i like that idea a little bit more. 

Man im so reeeady.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I know! This is gonna be awesome. My main priorities will probably be getting info and artifacts. Then I might explore. Making a map is a good idea Dakotahnok.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Had an awesome time trying to find the academy, this morning. Did a WBTB with a lucid, in which I went exploring around this old, harbor town type of area that had two opposing military forces on it's streets, engaged in a nighttime battle. One side accepted me as one of their own, the other kept trying to kill me. I didn't stop to see whether I was dressed as one or the other, though. When I had the safety of knowing I wasn't going to be attacked by the side that took me in, I went exploring their compound, searching doors and trying to find one that would lead me to the Academy. Nothing but regular doors. Kept looking at my hands and repeating "I'm dreaming" periodically, under my breath, to stabilize and lengthen the dream as well as keep from losing lucidity. This went on for quite some time, and I met some interesting characters, but was not able to find the academy. Then I woke up briefly, relaxed and fell back into the same dream scene, quickly lucid again. Continued my search and passed a woman sitting in the dining area of my allies' military HQ. She really caught my attention so I seduced her a little bit, but knew I didn't want to get caught up in lucid sex, because I had a mission. She tagged along for a bit while I asked a few other DC's if they knew anything about how to get to the Academy. Some of them seemed to know _kind of_ what I was talking about, but never really enough information to do anything for me. 

Then, it was actually the _woman_ who suggested trying to find other types of portals. She motioned to a TV and turned it on. It was just static. I knew what she was implying, and stepped into the TV (which was a weird experience, and something I don't think I've ever done in a lucid before). This took me to another place with stone walls, in the day time, and all types of green vegetation streaming down along the walls and surrounding area. Met another woman there - a bit of an Amazon, and she told me that there are other portals all around; waterholes; caverns; pits; etc., and that the castle I was looking for was in the mountainous area behind the harbor-type place, where the military is fighting. She showed me a waterhole near to us and said it was a portal that would take me back there. It was about 7ft in diameter, crawling with lush plant-life and full of some of the most crystal clear water I've seen. I jumped in and was transported back to the scene with the two military forces. I came up in the harbor that surrounded their warring headquarters, which were very close to each other. It was night out, again, just as it had been before I went to the jungle-type setting. I sneaked around, then, in the dark, and found some more portals, hopping into them and coming up in places that were familiar, but just kinda located in different spots around the same 2 settings. One portal brought me to the harbor, but it was now _day time_ on this scene, as well. Somehow, I couldn't see the Dream World Academy being visible in the day time (or would it?) so, at first, I tried to make it dark out, myself. When that didn't work, I tried to find a portal that would make it night. Woke up while trying to make that happen. 

This is just the _abridged_ version. Lol. Even my fragmented notes are about as long as the summary. I'll have the whole experience up in my journal soon. Over-all, it was just a fun adventure. Kinda frustrating, in that I couldn't get there, but well worth the effort. Looking forward to trying this again!  :vicious:  ::thumbup::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well I didn't have a lucid last night...but that doesn't mean I won't tonight!  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Nice lucid Oneironaut, so close!  ::D:  That was really interesting with the opposing forces. Perhaps they are fighting over the castle

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That was really interesting with the opposing forces. Perhaps they are fighting over the castle



You know what? I didn't even think of that. It's possible!  :Thinking:

----------


## angie746

Cool idea..its a must try..will tell myself to search for the dream academy castle as i fall asleep..ohhh can't wait to try this out  :smiley:

----------


## scorqyon

> Basically, the Dream World Academy is a castle located in the dream world. The idea, is for members to visit the Academy in their dreams and report back what they found. Your first-hand accounts will help shape the layout, as well as the history behind the Academy. As the castle is explored though your dreams, we will keep record of the castle layout in a "Blue Print" thread. Also, the things you find and the activities you take part in, may help shape the history of the Academy itself. We will gradually release the story surrounding the Academy as we go. Your dreams will help mold this as well.



Mario reference FTW!  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome-O! Can't wait to read the whole thing. That is some great material right there!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Here is a suggestion. Since this isnt actually an acedemy, maybe we should put this in its own sub forum in "lucid experiences" Or "general lucid discussion".*

----------


## KingYoshi

Its going to have its own sub-forum, but its staying here in the DVA. Its already prepared and just needs reviewed from the DVA staff and it will become visible. Part of the reason this was created, was to attract extra attention to the DVA itself.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by KingYoshi


Its going to have its own sub-forum, but its staying here in the DVA. Its already prepared and just needs reviewed from the DVA staff and it will become visible. Part of the reason this was created, was to attract extra attention to the DVA itself.



Ah so like an advertisement  

Thats smart. Anyway it was just a random though that shot through my brain.*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Awesome-O! Can't wait to read the whole thing. That is some great material right there!




Here's the link!!
07/08/2011 - "Portals: the Search for the Dream World Academy Begins" (Dream Chain) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## KingYoshi

> *Ah so like an advertisement*  
> 
> Thats smart. Anyway it was just a random though that shot through my brain.



 ::D: !





> Here's the link!!
> 07/08/2011 - "Portals: the Search for the Dream World Academy Begins" (Dream Chain) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Very nice! My mind is flowing with ideas from your dream. Excellent!


@everyone - The sub-forum is ready to go, so as soon as I get a hold of an admin, she will become visible. There is already an episode of the story typed up that gets things started. I/we may even get to work on episode two tonight, if I get around to it. Hopefully, everything will be visible to the public tomorrow sometime.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by KingYoshi


!



Very nice! My mind is flowing with ideas from your dream. Excellent!


@everyone - The sub-forum is ready to go, so as soon as I get a hold of an admin, she will become visible. There is already an episode of the story typed up that gets things started. I/we may even get to work on episode two tonight, if I get around to it. Hopefully, everything will be visible to the public tomorrow sometime.



Hasn't there only been one dream? Lol*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Going for another MILD attempt tonight. Really stoked to check put the place. But with all the fighting going on there, I might need to go in an Arm Slave from Full Metal Panic! or pack some heavy weaponry.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hasn't there only been one dream? Lol



Indeed. The dreams will help mold and shape the story, but a lot of it will be fiction as well. Especially with some of the back story work.

There have actually been a few dreams.

----------


## KingYoshi

Ok, the forum is up and should be visible for everyone.

----------


## MatthewOlson

Wow! Just... wow!
This sounds like a great idea! =)

I'm a rookie when it comes to lucid dreams, but I'm going to dig right into this project!
I definitely need something to dedicate to to keep coming back to this site!

----------


## flipsyde

I will start working on this too, although my LDs have been few.

----------


## zebrah

> I will start working on this too, although my LDs have been few.



Great! Don't worry if you LD infrequently. Having a goal often makes me more motivated to lucid dream, thus increasing my LD frequency.

Good luck.

----------


## QueenLumina

I'm not too late to this am I? This seems awesome! Do ya mind if I also kind of use this to work a plot into my dreams? Ineed a setting as well as a lucid goal so this would be perfect!  :armflap:

----------


## Moonflower

is this project still going? it sounds awesome and i am definitely gonna add find Dream Academy to my list of future dream goals. i hope people haven't forgotten about his project! it seems really cool its like a dream roleplay.

----------


## NinjaBtch

> is this project still going? it sounds awesome and i am definitely gonna add find Dream Academy to my list of future dream goals. i hope people haven't forgotten about his project! it seems really cool its like a dream roleplay.



i hope so too.

----------


## blazingnyancat

Hmm...I think this should continue as well we need a petition!

----------


## Nhuc

Woah, thinking about this, I find this an amazing idea, a collective work of dreamers visiting a single place. It's the literal city of pyramids. I'll work on focusing my dreams towards it, here's hoping I can remember and contribute.

----------


## insideout

I didn't have much success with this back when I was trying to find the castle. I spent most of my lucid dreams _searching_ for the castle, rather than finding it. Or I'd see a castle and then wake up.

I'm actually more interested in studying and learning at a dream academy than the place itself. So recently I changed the focus of my goal to attending a lucid dreaming school, and taking lessons/tests. Instead of look for or finding a school, I just assume I'm already in it when I become lucid and remember the goal. It's had some interesting results and I've had what I count as four lessons so far, which I write in my online dream journal.

I have been very excited about it and considered making my own thread about it.

----------


## CursedSeraphim

didn't find the dream world academy yet and haven't become lucid since finding this thread
but the night after I did I dreamt of a fortress

----------

